# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  2x papa uitslag en lis-excisie...

## Poison1977

Hallo Allemaal.. 

Ik ben nieuw hier op dit forum en heb 49 pagina`s zitten lezen over alles wat ik ook wel heb meegmaakt. 
Misschien door mijn verhaal hier te posten dat er mensen wat aan hebben en ik wat aan de andere verhalen !! 
Het begon ook met het onschuldige Bevolkings onderzoek ... 
Heel laconiek ging ik ook maar een uitstrijkje maken...wilde eerst niet gaan, dacht heb toch geen klachten??? 
Toch maar gegaan.....4 weken later pas de uitslag... 
Schrok me rot...pap 3a, maakt u zich nou geen zorgen kan ontsteking zijn enz....Nou aan mijn hoela maakte me dus wel zorgen...Niet doen zegt de assistente over een half jaar weer een uitstrijkje als dat weer niet goed is dan verwijzing naar de GYN.. 
Zo gezegd zo gedaan...half jaar later weer uitstrijkje, 3 weken later weer zo lang moeten wachten op die uitslag...Verdorie weer pap3a, nou nu begon ik wel de bibbers te krijgen... 
Ook werd bij mij het hrHPV-Virus gevonden !! 
Jeetje ben ook aan het surfen gegaan op internet...heel internet af gestroopt en werd alleen maar banger...dus maar niet meer gedaan !! 
1 week later zat ik al bij de GYN...Nog een uitstrijk gedaan en Bioptie...vond die op zich wel meevallen alleen voelde het weghappen (zoals ze het noemen van weefsel weghappen) wel redelijk goed maar was te doen...kwam witbleek de onderzoekskamer weer uit en mijn moeder zag al de verpleegsters met van alles en nog wat naar binnen gaan...ik kom dus die kamer uit met een potje in mijn handen waar dus letterlijk 3 stukken van mijn baarmoedermond in drijven (ieeekkk) raar gezicht zeg (tis wel weefsel uit je eigen lichaam)..Legde mijn moeder uit wat er nou allemaal gaande was en gebeurd was....nou wou dat hij me wat meer informeerde wat me te wachten stond, dit had ik dus niet verwacht...bloedde erna wel even maar niet lang...2 weken daarna de uitslag... 
Mijn GYN is niet een prater vind ik beetje erg onpersoonlijk maar vooruit maar...Kom binnen gelopen en hij zegt jah uitslag was niet goed CIN III....ik zeg huh ? ja uhm moeten even onder narcose door middel van lis-excisie weefsel weghalen... 
Schuift mij een papier voor mijn neus zet wat rondjes om mijn uitslagen en ik moest zelf maar eens lezen...pfff wat is hij meegaant met zijn patienten ...(NOT) 
Ik zeg nou wil geen narcose geef maar plaatselijk verdoven...had ik op internet gelezen en dacht pfff moet geen narcose vind ik eng... 
Alles bij elkaar heb ik wel bijna mezelf ziek gemaakt van de zenuwen...pfff wat kan iemand bang zijn en vooral als je al zo`n SLAGER als GYN hebt......Maar hij schijnt een goede Gyneacoloog te zijn dus zeg maar niks tegen hem zelf...zou bijna effe gezegd hebben ...doe eens menselijk... 
Hij kan wel 50 gevallen van ditzelfde op 1 dag hebben maar we zijn allemaal vrouwen met een ander gevoel en we gaan er allemaal anders mee om toch ? 
2 weken later de lis-excisie... 
Kan niet zeggen dat het erg pijn deed...meer de zenuwen omdat ik nog nooit was geopereert.. 
Maar viel wel mee eigenlijk...de verdovingsspuit voel je wel waren 4 prikken...de rest niet..als hij het na het schrapen met de hete lis dicht brandde dat gaf beetje een geur en je hoorde geknetter haha dacht wel dat de meeste brandgeur ergens door weg werd gezogen.ik werd schijnbaar op de operatie tafel erg wit maar mocht de pret niet drukken ik zeg doorgaan wil er vanaf hihi erna weinig last gehad 2 dagen wat moe en klein beetje buikpijn.. 
Niet veel gebloed wel doorzichtig wondvocht wat stonk en zwarte schilfertjes van het verbranden.. 

Ik typ hier nu een heel lang verhaal ik doe dit omdat ik er misschien een paar vrouwen wat duidelijkheid in kan geven die nog in het begin van deze molen zitten.... 

Ben nu een half jaar verder: Heb weer een 1e uitstrijk gehad na de lis-excisie en had wel verwacht dat het niet helemaal goed zou zijn... 
Ben een single vrouw van bijna 31 word maandag 31 jaar ...en merkte na de eerste keer sex na 2 maanden na de operatie....dat mijn ongestelheid niet goed zat !! 
Heeft nooit goed gezeten maar na de operatie weer normaal bloed en na de eerste keer sex bruin bloed...heb nergens last van geen contact bloedingen of tussentijds bloedverlies, buikpijn ook niet.. 
Heb dus afgelopen vrijdag te horen gekregen Pap 2 met nog steeds hrHPV-Virus pfff toch had ik klein beetje gehoopt dat het toch beter zou zijn..HPV Virus werd ook tegen mij gezegd dat het niet weggaat, ik hoop dus nog van wel.. 
Maar in ieder geval beter dan voor de operatie Pap3a 

Moet over 3 maanden weer op controle, wat er dan gebeurd weet ik niet, zal wel weer uitstrijk zijn...Was me een partij zenuwachtig afgelopen 2 weken, was toch benieuwd of de operatie geholpen had! 
Maar Als er vrouwen zijn met vragen ,ik ben er voor je en zal proberen je vragen te beantwoorden!! 
Ben nu niet meer zo zenuwachtig , probeer het naast me neer te leggen want kan er toch niets aan veranderen...ga ik ieder geval geen sex meer hebben tot 3 maanden en vitaminen slikken enzo...misschien helpt het iets...ik rook en heb veel stress gehad dus zal er geen goed aan doen !! Ga toch mijn best doen om voor mijn gevoel er voor andere vrouwen te zijn... 

Liefs en dikke knuffels voor degene die dit ook allemaal meemaken !! 
Sterkte als er een uitslag aan zit te komen of een operatie... 

XXXXXX Karin

----------


## Indra1

Wat lief dat je dit verhaal deelt hier. Ik heb zelf een keer een pap2 score gehad, en zelfs dat vond ik al niet fijn. En een vriendin heeft pap3a en moet binnenkort onder narcose. Ik zal haar jouw verhaal laten lezen.

Dank je wel en liefs,
Indra

----------

